# (ProBoards) Gideon City - Superhero open RP



## Philthulhu (Apr 17, 2012)

[size=+2]WELCOME TO GIDEON CITY[/size]​May 10, 2009 a Encore Pharmaceuticals plant in Medina, VA, exploded, destroying the small town and killing well over half of the population. Only 172 citizens survived the explosion, those citizens however developed extraordinary powers. In an attempt to cover up a secret drug they had been working on in the Medina factory, a drug that would become known as the “Catalyst” Serum, Encore ordered to have all the survivors killed. The survivors however revolted and escaped, most of them ended up in the nearby city of Gideon. These survivors were dubbed “Hybrids” by the Encore Company, and for he next two years a war would rage in the City of Gideon between Encore and these Hybrids. With the U.S. Government backing the Encore Company's attempt to capture and contain these superpowered individuals it would be up to a vigilante group known as Genesis to defend the Hybrids hiding in Gideon and keep them out of the treacherous clutches of Encore. Things only got worst when Exodus, a splinter group of Genesis, emerged. They were much more violent and sick of hiding, they openly took the fight to Encore thus starting an all out war. 

It ended in a bloody battle a top of the ruins of Medina, as Encore and Genesis were forced to team up and defeat the much greater threat of Exodus. Exodus would be forced from Medina, leaving several of their own behind. Encore would escape as a shell of the multinational it once was. Genesis would fall under a new leadership, thus opening a new time and era here in Gideon City. HORD was created to enforce the registration act and falls under the leadership of the hybrid known as Purge and The Church of the Chosen claims that former Encore CEO Spencer Frye is their Messiah. As the remains of Encore lay plans to recapture their former glory and Exodus plot their return, the town looks out above the cleared smoke to make the decision of registered or unregistered. Which side do you stand on, join us in Gideon City today to find out!​
Enter The City of Gideon

Our canon characters in need of handlers

The Quickstart Guide​


----------

